# Ovarian Drilling Info Anyone?



## ClaireBear15 (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi Girls,

I was wondering if any of you lovely knowledgable ladies could advise me on the subject of ovarian drilling for PCOS?

I just wanted to know where it is done in Northern Ireland- Which hospitals/private clinics/ consultants would you recommend & is it done on the NHS or only privately.

This is something that has always been lurking in the back of my mind & I think a few ladies on here have experience of it.

Any information is much appreciated 

CB


----------



## mmcm (Aug 12, 2010)

Hello Clairebear 

Didnt want to read and run,

From my experience from finding out a little about this from my consultant, Ovarian Drilling is used to shock the ovaries into responding, it is usually done when they class the ovaries "not responding" to drugs.

From a scan i was firstly diasgosed with pcos but further investigations showed that the bloods did not show PCOS so turned out to be a hormonal disorder,

it was first identified when i didnt respond to gonal F and the hospital suggested i had ovarian drilling to respond and try another cycle of iui ASAP as u have a better chance after the ovarian drilling, so i booked in privately in the ulster independent under Dr Heasley for the ovarian drilling and before i went for the operation, 

i got a second opinion from professor mcclure in the ulster independent (who operated out of rfc also) a week before i had the ovarian drilling only to discover from further blood tests, i was on the wrong drug and they put me on menopur and responded straight away. prof mcclure said no way did i need ovarian drilling,

i just wanted to let you know, make sure u have all ur facts before u try ovarian drilling, works for many i have heard that and i hope the right decision is for you,

Some info on where to get it down,

If you get a gp referral to Dr McCormick in craigavon fertility clinic (hope u are in the catchment area) otherwise u wil have to go to the royal. in the royal u prob need to get a referral to one of the fertility consultants like professor mcclure, and this can be done NHS, i think its known as a hysteroscopy.

the other option is to go to Mr Heasley in the ulster independent clinic ( he was the consultant in craigavon but has now moved ) and have it done privately, again u will need a referral to him if u use the independent clinic in belfast,

The other option i think mr heasley still does appointments from his home, and then he can tell u more info, but then he will do the operation from the independent clinic in belfast,sorry i dont have his home number as i know his wife takes the calls maybe google and u might get it,

I hope this gives u a little bit of info from what i experienced, really hope things work out for you,

Contact me anymore if i can give you any more help,

Take care and best of luck


----------



## ClaireBear15 (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks for the reply and information mmcm, I really appreciate it 

I have had many different treatments over the years & have covered everything except ovarian drilling. I don't want to have any regrets at a later date so i am going to push forward & see if I can get this done. Fertility drugs have a funny effect on me in that sometimes I completely over respond & others have no effect at all. I am a medical mystery lol.

Congrats to you, such a wonderful wee surprise! hope u are taking it easy & looking forward to the weeks and months ahead 

If any of you ladies have had this procedure please get in touch & let me know how it went for you

CB


----------

